# Deca-Drol Max



## jacob2011 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello, I have been working out for about 1 year now and lately I have been thinking about trying out Deca-Drol MAX I just have a few questions and concerns I was hoping someone could answer. I have done some research and  I have been getting mixed messages because the product Deca-Drol says it non-aromatizing and improves libio well other websites say in the description that it can cause gyno like symptoms. So my first question is does it cause gyno like symptoms or not. And my second question is if I do take the Deca-Drol Max would I need to take advanced cycle support or e-control because if its non methlyated i shouldnt need to correct? or incorrect? If I only wanted to take deca-drol and not stack it with anything else what all do I need?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 19, 2011)

*DECA-DROL MAX??? - Anabolic Complex*

*Non-Methylated~Lean Muscle and Hardness* 



 

*-Comparable to Deca/Nandralone*
*-Non-methylated (not liver toxic) -Non-aromatizing (does not convert to estrogen)*
-Improved Libido/Sex Drive
-Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles
-Can be stacked with other pro-anabolic compounds 


*DECA-DROL MAX??? is a non-methylated pro-anabolic that is designed  for those looking for improved strength and lean muscle gains, along  with improved hardness and pumps, with little fluid retention.* 







 Since DECA-DROL MAX??? *does not aromatize*, the lack of estrogenic activity  generally makes for a drier cycle with lower water retention than many  other products. Also, unlike certain other products, DECA-DROL MAX  increases libido in many individuals. 


*DECA-DROL MAX??? is used by those looking to achieve:*


Improved Strength and Lean Muscle Gains
Improved Hardness, Vascularity, and Pumps
 


 *Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG)*

 Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG) is not a 17aa steroid so liver toxicity  is not as harsh as with 17aa steorids, however the ethyl group on C-18  may make it slightly more toxic than a non-ethylated steroid (while  increasing its oral bio-availability). The progestational activity of  methoxygonadiene (once it is converted to its active metabolites) *is considered to be slightly stronger than nandrolone.* 

In the stomach acid, the C-3 methoxy group is rapidly cleaved off and  the double bond on the A ring at C-2 is lost. At this point, a 3-oxo is  formed and a metabolite known as 13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is  created, which is chemically similar to norbolethone, and probably where  this compound gets most of its effects. 

*13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is about equal to testosterone in anabolic potency, yet less androgenic. *This would make this compound fairly light on the hairline with minimal chance of acne or other androgenic side-effects. 

*5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin*

 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin was discovered by a American scientist in 1996. It  was shown to possess an anabolic/androgenic ratio similar to one of the  most efficient anabolic substances, in particular Anavar but without the  side effects of liver toxicity or testing positive for steroidal  therapy. Athletes have found dramatic strength increases in 3-5 days,  and muscle mass increases in 3-4 weeks. Muscle mass or fat loss is only a  function of caloric intake. If you are a male that is a hard gainer or  someone that is looking to put on extra lean muscle and most important,  keep it. *This is the ONLY compound EVER designed to do this  without steroidal influence. 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin is great for drug  testing and does not test positive for steroids. Tests showed that  protein synthesis increased by over 200%*, the key to lean  muscle growth and accelerated repair. Body fat reduction is one of the  key components of this molecule. When you restrict your calories you  reduce body fat dramatically. In testing the molecule has balance  cortisol response which is the major cornerstone to healthy recovery and  reduction of muscle wasting. It's also been shown to balance cortisol  on calorie restricted diets, helps control glucose and increases thyroid  function.


----------



## jacob2011 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for that information. That is what I have been reading on some websites however on other websites like this IronMag Labs Deca-drol Max, Decadrol Max  I find this information. So I was just trying to find out what one is right, I mean common sense tells me non-aromatizing means it wouldn't but I'm no expert and with half of the sources I read about say it doesn't cause gyno and the other half says it does i'm just a little confused? Have either you or anybody else actually taken it and can confirm it does or does not? I have even found a few articles of people supposedly saying it did cause them  gyno like symptoms. Sorry just trying to get the facts before I put anything into my body. I'm 23 years old and weigh about 120-125 depending what time of day I weigh myself, and this would be my first cycle ever of an anabolic if that helps. Thanks in advance.


13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is about equal to testosterone in anabolic potency, yet less androgenic. This would make this compound fairly light on the hairline with minimal chance of acne or other androgenic side-effects.

With low androgenic activity, *this compound may negatively affect the libido and erectile function. The lack of androgenic potency and progestational effects make this compound likely to cause gyno symptoms.* Users could stack this compound with testosterone or one of its non-aromatizing metabolites to preserve DHT levels and possibly prevent these side-effects.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 19, 2011)

e-control is not needed with this product, Advanced Cycle Support is good to run but not needed with this product either.

If you are gyno prone you may have problems but many guys don't.


----------



## jacob2011 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok thank you for the information. I guess I will run the post cycle therapy just to play it safe?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2011)

if you're worried you could run Deca-Drol Max along with our 6-Bromo or try our Halo Extreme instead.

some guys are very gyno prone, acne prone, have libido issues, or don't, etc., there are many factors that come into play hence the reason you read mixed reviews on different compounds, *we all react a little differently to everything*.


----------



## jacob2011 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I think i'll just run the deca-drol max by itself for 2 weeks and then if I notice gyno like symptoms i'll get the 6 bromo for the last 2 weeks of cycle. i'll place my order now thanks again


----------

